# Ogre Bruiser Conversion



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm thinking of converting the special edition bruiser that was only available with the original army deal (see picture below, not my model but same one) in to a battle standard bearer by cutting off the handgun, drilling through the hand and slide some copper rod in, or simply cutting off the handgun and then cut the bull ogre banner poll off the hand and gluing each part on either side of the fist, what do you think?


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

In my opinion, that would be a waste of a really nicely sculpted model. I would (in your place), convert the base to support a removable standard so that I could either use it with or without the banner. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm, dunno how that would look, would also feel kind of weird just sticking a banner into the ground next to him. Problem at the moment is I have a tyrant, hunter and two butchers so the bruiser wouldn't really fit in unless he's carrying a banner. May find something else to convert.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I would sell the limited edition Minature to get bits to make a BSB. 
What about a standard mounted on his back, Ogres are big fella's after all and could probably support a Banner on his back... you could even find a way to magnitize it and have a removable one. Or perhaps a Green stuff flag holder and just slide it in and out as needed.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Usaal said:


> I would sell the limited edition Minature to get bits to make a BSB.
> What about a standard mounted on his back, Ogres are big fella's after all and could probably support a Banner on his back... you could even find a way to magnitize it and have a removable one. Or perhaps a Green stuff flag holder and just slide it in and out as needed.


Heh great minds think a like.  

I've actually just finished a green stuff holder. I want a back banner for my Tyrant and it was while trying to figure out how to convert it that I realised I could do the same for the bruiser.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I would really advise against converting that model... its the 2nd most valuable ogre model that I've heard of after Braugh Slavelord (who is worth like £5-600). This one isn't in that league but is still easily in the £30-50 range. If you want to make a BSB I would do one of 3 things:
- use the tyrant model and replace the sword left hand with the standard (as you were planning to do here). Cutting off the swordand drilling a whole through the clenched fist gives a nice support for a banner stolen from a unit or just some plastic onto which you can mount a suitable banner top.
- do what I do and cross dogs of war theory with ogres: I use the paymaster maneater as my BSB... after all, who would leg it with the guy holding his pay on the line (although it really should be food on the line instead).
- convert the pirate maneater. The way he holds the anchor above his head is screaming for an icon the ogres will all follow.. though I'm not sure I would make it a banner as such: just have him holding up some inspirational item. Personally I might be tempted to go for something like a half eaten cow... but could be anything that you think might inspire your ogres.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah I'll probably just use the used tyrant I got to make a BSB out of that and hopefully ogres will get a nice new Tyrant model when they are re-released.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well, if your happy to use non GW models in your army, then do what i did for my old ofre army and use the Avatars of war ogre champion for a BSB
















As its a nice modle and looks the part as well


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll probably play at my local GW store so I don't want to risk it.

What I'm now looking for is something for my tyrant model as I'm not sure that limited edition bruiser is suitable.


----------

